# Runde Ecken



## Yoda (30. Mai 2003)

Tag zusammen,
ich kann mir vorstellen das das wieder eine der nevigen noob Fragen ist, aber ich habs es selbst nach langen Selbstprobieren und in den Tutorials stöbern nicht geschafft eine Ecke abzurunden.
Es gibt zwar ein Videotutorial wo geziegt wird wie man ein rundes Rechteck macht, jedoch habe ich nicht die selbe PS Version (Ich habe 5.5) und ich will auch nur eine Ecke runden und kein Ganzes Rechteck.
Kann mir jemand, am besten detalliert denn ich bin noch PS noob, erklären wie ich eine Ecke abrunde.
PS: Ich würde gerne eine Tabelle auf einer Website, die ich mache mit runden Ecken versehen, etwa so wie auf dieser Seite.

Schon mal Danke im Voraus
Der Pcnub


----------



## Lord Brain (30. Mai 2003)

Mach dir doch einfach mit den Auswahl-Tools eine rechteckige Auswahl mit 'ner abgerundeten Ecke. Erstelle dir dann 'ne neue Ebene und fülle diese beliebig.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (30. Mai 2003)

· Wähle dein Objekt aus ( Rechteck )

· Geh ins Menü : Auswahl -> Auswahl verändern - Abrunden

· Gebe im Dialog den Radius ein

· Gehe ins Menü: Ebene -> Ebenenmaske hinzufügen -> Ausserhalb der Auswahl markieren

· Wähle als Vordergrundfarbe: weiss / als Hintergrundfarbe : schwarz

· KLick in das Ebenenthumbnail der Ebenmaske ganz rechts ( Es sollte statt Pinsel ein Kreis erscheinen )

· Male jetzt die abgedecketn Stellen, die auch rund geworden sind wieder mit dem Pinsel frei...


----------



## Philip Kurz (30. Mai 2003)

http://www.4websites.de/tricks/artikel/107
oder
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials63290.html
oder
http://www.absolutecross.com/tutorials/photoshop/interfaces/round-edges/

Such dir eins aus


----------



## x12x13 (3. Juni 2003)

danke radde' für die tutorials,
konnte sie auch gebrauchen !


----------

